# Best alignment guage/plate for table saw



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

After playing the cut, adjust, cut adjust game, it's time to open the wallet and buy proper alignment equipment to get my table saw aligned properly. 

Anyone have any recommendations for specific guages, squares, etc? 

So far I am leaning towards the following:
Incra GSQR7 Precision Square 

MasterGage MP-1 MasterPlate

Grizzly G7581 SuperBar

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*your looking in the right direction*

Im sure the Incra square is very nice and accurate, although i cant speak for it personally. I have a couple sets of engineer squares that i use all the time. I have the master plate and super bar, although i switched out the dial indicator for a better one(brown & sharpe). Im a firm believer that accurate tools create accurate cuts. Some people on here will tell you that a good combo square is all you need. I think you can achieve good results with one, but not as good as you can by using precision instruments. By the way.....if you set your saw up with a master plate and then check it later with a blade be aware that your results wont be the same. Most saw blades tend to have some runout in them, something that cant be avoided. good luck

jraks


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Lee Valley has several nice ones, including these:
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=32601&cat=1,42936
I went with the 6 inch. It checks out right on the money (and not a lot of money either ).


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Gents. Brian, I think I will try the Lee Valley, the cost warrants the attempt. I am heading over to Woodcraft tonight to see what they have on their shelves. BTW, you know you are in deep when you know Thursday is Woodcraft's late closing night (9 pm)....not that I'm keeping track though..ha. 

As soon as I come up with a set up, I think I will try making a video.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I finally broke down today and gave my table saw some much needed love. I decided to go with the A Line It aligning gauge and a $17 precision square from Woodcraft. What the heck, I went ahead and bought the twist belt and a new blade. 

After about a good hour, it was time to give it a test run. I had some 2" hard maple to rip and it cut through like a hot knife cutting butter. WOW!  

Bottom line, if you have never aligned your table say, you are truly missing out. Here's some pictures of my saw's measurements before aligning and after. The difference in the after is about the width of a human hair.


----------

